# Track Wiring for Dummies



## Martin (Mar 4, 2016)

Now that i am getting an education on the ZW thread I have a few perhaps dumb questions on wiring the track part of my layout.

It is an "L" shaped layout going perhaps 15 feet in each direction and 42 inches wide. On one half of the layout is an internal loop thats basically is a modified figure 8. I have one passing and one siding so far plus a siding for the coal ramp.

I have considered 3 options. 

The first option is going from my ZW to the track and daisy chain lockons all around the exterior loop which would be 40 to 50 feet.
My question here is that if the first lock on is also grounded do I need to go 1 to 1 to 1 and 2 to 2 to 2. Can I do 1 and 2 on the first lockon only and since the track will be grounded at this point then proceed 1 to 1 to 1 to 1 and so forth with the lockons.
Secondly do I need to complete the daisy chain from end to end.

Second option is to spray lockons in each region of the layout. Again if the first lock on is grounded then do I have to do 1 and 2 on each lock on

Thirdly would be to solder wires to the center rail in different regions of the layout as well as for the insulated sidings and passing. Again what about grounds where I have soldered wiring to the center rail? I know on the insulated sections between the fiber pins I will need power to the center rail and a ground.

Finally I was gonna run my power and common out of "A" or "D" and then use them as feeders to a set of 16 Acme Spring clips and then power and ground out to the track

I hope I am making sense. Thanks so much!


----------



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

Terminology-wise, let's call each section of track where you "spray" a lock-on a "block". 

My 2 cents:
On a ZW, the A B C D commons are tied together. So you can use one of them as the common for all your blocks.

If I understand your first option, you would only ground the first lock-on and run HOT to the center rail terminal of each lock-on. That could make debugging difficult as it depends on keeping the track in tact all the way from a problem section to the grounded lock-on. More so, the circuit still has to travel down the common rails to the distant lock-on that's grounded. I would think it diminishes the power in each block versus an approach which has common running to each lock-on.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I use paired speaker wire for my drops and I always connect hot and ground and isolate each section. Lockons work but for a permanant layout soldered looks better and has less resistance. I use dcs so wire in the star pattern. Are you planning to use command?

Your first option sounds like a bus wiring. Lionel has a good tutorial on that

https://lionelllc.wordpress.com/projects-and-tips/wiring-your-layout/bus-wires/


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

I suggest that you investigate how you would wire your layout if you went to digital control, either Lionel's or MTH's. The wiring is critical for those systems because the command signal is carried in the tracks. Some day you may convert from conventional to digital command and having to rewire your layout to conform to digital command requirement could be a pain. I say do right now and eliminate a future headache.

MTH DCS wants what they call STAR wiring. The output of the power source is run to a terminal block close to that source. A pair of 18 gauge wire is run from that terminal block to every lock-on or wire termination on the track. You need one of those connections for every 6 to 10 feet of running track. So every lock-on's wiring runs all the way back to the power sources terminal block. There is no sharing of wires for current paths and that assures the maximum voltage and current get to each section of track.

I am aware that HO layouts use a common buss system where the buss is run around the layout and connection to track are run off it. But all the train current has to run through the pair of buss wires which can cause voltage losses to the engines on the track. For small motored HO trains that is not a problem but most O gauge engine have large motors and often a pair of them causing much higher current draws than HO. I highly suggest you use MTH STAR wiring technique as I do. My 7 x 9 foot layout has 4 MTH lock-ons and my seven switches are powered by an external power source, not the track power. I get the maximum MTH DCS signal quality number (10 out of 10) around the entire layout. STAR wiring works!

LDBennett


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you need one or both of these.

Link - Basics Of Toy Train Wiring Downloadable publication.

Link - Wiring Handbook For Toy Trains Hardcopy book.

HTH.

Pete


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I solder ALL of my track connections.

If you solder on the bottom of the track, the connection is almost invisible. 

Remember, don't use steel wool to clean the track when you solder. Scotch Brite or a Dremel wire wheel is used for the worst track. I use a little flux in addition to the flux core solder.


----------



## Texas Pete (Sep 28, 2011)

Haven't had any of these fail in almost eight years of mostly continuous action.










Of course if you're nervous you can always add solder. 

Pete


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

Texas Pete said:


> Link - Wiring Handbook For Toy Trains Hardcopy book.
> 
> HTH.
> 
> Pete


Pete's recommendation of the above book is a good one. Very handy to have. Lots of great wiring tips and ideas.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Establish 14 AWG stranded bus lines with 18 AWG feeders. Use tap-splices (AKA suitcase connectors) for splicing in feeds. The U is common to all the A-D outputs so you only need one U connection.
Some videos I have done that may help.


----------



## Lynn D Bennett (Jul 27, 2013)

From the linked book by Plummer here is STAR wiring and BUSS wiring:


----------



## phillyreading (Aug 25, 2015)

For best results I have always used both hot & common on my track power at every location that I add a jumper or feeder to keep power flow smooth. Remember that all track loses power at the track connectors, some track more then others. The outside rails need power as well if you want to keep the proper flow of electricity going.

FYI; when crossing over from one section of track to another keep the engine speed down as the center rail can sometimes give you extra power(your engine might speed up some) if the two powered outputs are not at an equal voltage.

Lee Fritz


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Yes, hot and common on each lock on your layout is similar to mine in size, I have 2 separate tracks with 3 sidings, and lots of old school accessories, toms of lights and 9 or so switches. I use one hook up on the zw for each track, one for accessories and switches, and the last one for lights. I ran bus bars under the table for accessories, lights and grounds. So one big wire to a bus bar , then from there to power everything. You only need one ground bus because its shared. You still need the ground on the stuff you power. I ran the lock ons directly to the transformer, so 2 lock ons per track, I put crimp fittings on the wires then screwed them together from both spots so I only had one feed from up my transformer. Having a separate feed for the accessories is key as some operate best at different power levels. The lights I eventually moved to another transformer because I dont like them turned up all the way, I leave the switches up around 18 to prevent chattering and smooth operation. You mentioned isolated track? Your using those for accessories? There easily hooked up with a lock on, taking the power from the bus bar under the table and the ground from the track. I always direct wire the lights in the accessories so it stays on when the accessorie is off. Think gateman, the building stays lit if the guy isn't moving. You could also use your switches as a way to activate some accessories, and lights. I will say im not a fan of spring clips, even though I use the lock ons. I found it easy to crimp ends on my wires so they dont come loose. I also like that I can crank down on screw posts for a secure connection. Got questions, ask away.


----------



## Martin (Mar 4, 2016)

*SJM Suggestions*

So SJM…Your "bus bar" is essentially my 1980's Acme Electronics board with 16 spring clips and a feed for common and hot on each half of the board i.e. one side 8 ground and one side 8 hot for (gang wiring).

What I understand your saying is if you have a ground going back to the transformer at U and hot going back to say "B" then when you wire out to the cattle loader, coal loader and barrel loader for example you you do not need to hook up the ground of those accessories since your "bus bar" is grounded back to the ZW?

Would this hold try for lockons coming off a bus bar since everyone seams to think each lock on should be grounded.

Is power linear at 15 feet out from your transformer using only 4 lockon feeds for each side?


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No, you still need the ground. But if you run the u to a bus or 2 under the layout , all grounds can come off the bus and not need to go back to the transformer. So less wiring. So u to bus bar or 2 , bus bar to all other ground ( u ) connections. I dont like the spring clamps because its easy to have a stranded wire go and contact another making a short. Same thing with the lock ons, they can come off the same bus bar. So u to bus bar, bus bar to every other u or ground connection. Got it less wires run all the way back to the transformer. But a ground needed at all points


----------

